# P30 6.5l turbodiesel extended warranty injection pump



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

You should be aware that owners who drive a 6.5l Chevrolet turbodiesel enjoy an extended warranty period with regard to the injection pump. It will take an effort with General Motors in Great Britain to push this through because most probably General Motors did not import the vehicle. It boils down to a 12,000 miles or 11 years after the inservice date for a 1994 to 1998 engine. Chevrolet announced it in September 2000. It may be little late but my engine complies with these conditions but sofar the pump runs well except for the fuel solenoid drive ( the black box bolted to the injection pump) but this almost normal with this pump drive. It also applies to other vehicles from GM as Suburbans, pick-ups etc. even the famous schoolbus.


----------

